# Snowboard Bags



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi. I am in dire need of a snowboard bag that can carry 2 snowboards, boots, and bindings. I found a couple but I don't know if they're good or not / how they compare with each other. Money is not an issue. Can I get some suggestions on which bag to get?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

do you need one for plane travel? I bought an Ogio Agent last year and the thing is awesome, holds all my stuff had a built in helmet/boot bag will easily hold 2 boards and has proven pretty durable so far


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i've got an ogio agent too, it holds mine and my boyfriends board and all our crap


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a Rome Escort bag. It holds two boards, but it won't hold your other stuff. I carry those things on because I hate airline baggage people and they seem to hate me. They once lost a travel bag of mine and when I got it back it was missing all of my underwear. WTF? You know how hard it is to find decent underwear on a cruise ship?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That still beats the time the airport cut open my suitcase in a big X including cutting up my clothes to avoid the incredible hassle of unzipping it. then they just put it in a trash bag and tied the end. When it came down the chute onto the luggage trolley at my destination it broke open and all my dirty clothes were scattered around the airport.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a pretty cheap bag I got from Sport Chek, under $50, its lasted me 4 years so far. (SIMS brand)
I got it back in the day when I was on a little more of a budget.


----------

